# new parts is it worth it



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Ok I wanna get a replacement barrel for my G19, but I want to get a silver barrel. I was looking at the Lone Wolf barrels are these any good? If not what other replacements are good. Oh also is it even worth putting in a steel guide rod and titanium plunger and striker


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I cannot speak for the Lone Wolf barrels - I have a 9mm conversion barrel in my Sig P229 from BarSto - No problems.

http://www.barsto.com/category_main.cfm?ID=G19&cco=30
:mrgreen:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

You do know that you could polish your stock Glock barrel and make it shiny right? I like solid steel guide rods in my Glocks personally...I have one in each of my Glocks. I see no benefits of any titanium parts in the Glock pistols other than they may last longer, but you'll pay a hefty price for something you may never realize making a difference or not IMO.


----------

